# Undo o pa' tras despues de volver a tropezar. (Solucionado)

## sunbqto

Hola guys.

   Despues de 2 semanas,  de robar tiempo a mis noches, he reinstalado, ya no se cuantas veces  Xorg en mi DELL Latitude D600 (Video ATI Radeon 250), he obtenido error,  tras error , aun despues de encontrar este link:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Latitude_D610, aunque parecidas no coinciden en el video.

 y este otro: https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.33.6.html#182529.

     Se que voy a conseguirlo, pero dado a que soy aun un novato, como lo notaran a continuacion: "Necesito volver al estado inicial de mi sistema"  una vez que por X causa, me de cuenta que vaya por el camino erroneo, aparte que no quiero tener nada que no necesite en mi sistema.  Es por ello la eleccion por Gentoo, y no cualquier otra.

    De conseguir esto de verdad que ahorraria mucho tiempo.  Me he atrevido a publicar este nuevo tema despues de no conseguir ayuda concreta en mi caso.

   De antemano 1000 GraciasLast edited by sunbqto on Fri Jun 15, 2007 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mcklaren

Buenas, eso de volver al estado inicial lo que quieres decir es que quieres desinstalar los programas que no quieres ??? la verdad que no lo entiendo muy bien, pero si lo que quieres es desinstalar un programa se hace con emerge -C <programa>, la verdad no se si sera esto lo que quieres obtener, si no es asi podrias explicar algo mejor que necesitas. Suerte.

----------

## i92guboj

La única forma de "volver al estado inicial" que tiene una eficiencia del 100% es almacenar dicho estado inicial para luego poder restaurarlo. Técnica también conocida como "copia de seguridad" o "backup"  :Razz: 

----------

## sunbqto

 *Mcklaren wrote:*   

> Buenas, eso de volver al estado inicial lo que quieres decir es que quieres desinstalar los programas que no quieres ??? la verdad que no lo entiendo muy bien, pero si lo que quieres es desinstalar un programa se hace con emerge -C <programa>, la verdad no se si sera esto lo que quieres obtener, si no es asi podrias explicar algo mejor que necesitas. Suerte.

 .

Si conozco como unmerge programas no necesarios, te explico con un ejemplo a ver si lo ves mas claro:

 1.-  Luego de instalar Gentoo con un CD LIVE y kernel 2006.1,  a eso le llamo estado inicial.

 2.- Enseguida paso a compilar el Kernel para mi Laptop

 3.- Descargo los ATI Drivers y recompilo en kernel.

 4.- Descargo y configuro Xorg para configurar X11

       Despues del paso 4, es donde he tenido X errores, me gustaria volver al paso 1 y no tener que desmontar cada uno de los pasos  uno por uno (me explique?).

      En si, he leido que renombrando el kernel y este tipo de trucos, pero en realidad no los he probado. No se si haya una solucion global que requiera de menos esfuerzo de mi parte, por eso pregunto. El factor tiempo es vital para mi, como se que lo es para todos.

----------

## i92guboj

No es necesario empezar desde 1 para arreglar eso, y no vas a ganar nada haciéndolo. En lugar de eso, deberías explicar cual es el problema y buscar ayuda para solucionarlo.

----------

## sunbqto

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> La única forma de "volver al estado inicial" que tiene una eficiencia del 100% es almacenar dicho estado inicial para luego poder restaurarlo. Técnica también conocida como "copia de seguridad" o "backup" 

 

   Teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo este laptop, con Unidad CD ReWrite, sin red (porsupesto que el router a Internet). Puedo Raspaldar y Restaurar todo el sistema o solo la parte necesaria (desconozco cual es)en un CD-R.

----------

## i92guboj

 *GuaxUx wrote:*   

>  *6thpink wrote:*   La única forma de "volver al estado inicial" que tiene una eficiencia del 100% es almacenar dicho estado inicial para luego poder restaurarlo. Técnica también conocida como "copia de seguridad" o "backup"  
> 
>    Teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo este laptop, con Unidad CD ReWrite, sin red (porsupesto que el router a Internet). Puedo Raspaldar y Restaurar todo el sistema o solo la parte necesaria (desconozco cual es)en un CD-R.

 

Si quieres restaurar todo exactamente como era antes de un cambio, la única forma de garantizarlo es un backup de todo el sistema instalado. Sin embargo, como digo en mi otro post, no creo que sea necesario dado el caso. 

Si no quieres algo que hayas instalado lo desinstalas, y si tienes algún problema de configuración y quieres revertir a la antigua, simplemente reinstala el paquete en cuestión, ejecuta etc-update y sustituye los archivos de configuración en /etc por los nuevos (que serán de nuevo los predeterminados). Pero nos estamos metiendo en complicaciones innecesarias. Si tienes algún problema concreto, mejor trata de arreglarlo, pide ayuda y danos información sobre el mismo. Es una tontería ponerte a hacer backups de un sistema que no está ni configurado.

Si quieres hacerlo, siempre puedes hacer un backup con tar de sistema en un archivo, suponiendo que haya espacio en tu home sería algo como 

```

tar -cvjpf ~/backup.tar.bz2 / --exclude /home*" --exclude /dev* --exclude /proc* --exclude /mnt* --exclude /sys* [...]
```

----------

## sunbqto

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> No es necesario empezar desde 1 para arreglar eso, y no vas a ganar nada haciéndolo. En lugar de eso, deberías explicar cual es el problema y buscar ayuda para solucionarlo.

 

  Mi mayor problema es que me gusta probar y probar, equivocarme  antes de preguntar, sino he podido resolverlo porsupuesto. Pero dado el tiempo que consume cada emerge que muchas veces puede no ser lo que necesito, me gustaria volver a tener la instalacion inicial.

   Veo que el backup-restore es una buena opcion, pero como notaras soy un inexperto.

----------

## sunbqto

 *6thpink wrote:*   

>  *GuaxUx wrote:*    *6thpink wrote:*   La única forma de "volver al estado inicial" que tiene una eficiencia del 100% es almacenar dicho estado inicial para luego poder restaurarlo. Técnica también conocida como "copia de seguridad" o "backup"  
> 
>    Teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo este laptop, con Unidad CD ReWrite, sin red (porsupesto que el router a Internet). Puedo Raspaldar y Restaurar todo el sistema o solo la parte necesaria (desconozco cual es)en un CD-R. 
> 
> Si quieres restaurar todo exactamente como era antes de un cambio, la única forma de garantizarlo es un backup de todo el sistema instalado. Sin embargo, como digo en mi otro post, no creo que sea necesario dado el caso. 
> ...

 

  Creo que esto me ayuda para iniciar, te lo agradezco. Pero como siempre digo lo que pienso (no se si virtud o defecto). No es facil preguntar en estos foros. Hay foristas de todos los colores y tamaños.

      Mil gracias 6thpink.

----------

## i92guboj

No temas preguntar cada vez que lo necesites. 

Como complemento a lo anterior, asegúrate de que incluyes un --exclude para el dir donde vayas a crear el archivo tar.bz2, si no el archivo mismo se incluirá dentro de sí. No es que eso sea malo, pero agrandará el tarball mucho.

De cualquier forma, si es por probar configs y eso, lo más importante es el dir /etc, puedes hacer un backup de eso, y si te equivocas configurando algo, lo descomprimes en / y ya está.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si vale mi opinion a estas alturas:

Gentoo no es Windows, no tiene un "restaurar sistema" y no es otras distribuciones basadas en binarios que tambien hacen mas complejo en algunos casos volver atras...

En Gentoo nunca vas a tener que reinstalar el sistema operativo por que todo tiene arreglo. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el tiempo que lleva dejar Gentoo funcionando como a uno le guste.

La mejor opcion como dice 6thpink es hacer un tarball con lo importante, si realmente necesitas volver atras.

Si lo que necesitas es levantar X, primero lo primero. Podrias pegar en el foro tu /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

Salud!

----------

## sunbqto

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Si vale mi opinion a estas alturas:
> 
> Gentoo no es Windows, no tiene un "restaurar sistema" y no es otras distribuciones basadas en binarios que tambien hacen mas complejo en algunos casos volver atras...
> 
> En Gentoo nunca vas a tener que reinstalar el sistema operativo por que todo tiene arreglo. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el tiempo que lleva dejar Gentoo funcionando como a uno le guste.
> ...

 

  Oye Inodoro, distes donde era:  "No tiene un restaurar sistema". He estado siguiendo los consejos de 6thpink y mientras cojo practica he ahorrado  tiempo y bueno funciona por ahora para mi. 

   Mil gracias a ambos.

  Por cierto donde cierro este tema, o es una tarea de lo moderadores?

----------

## i92guboj

 *GuaxUx wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    Mil gracias a ambos.
> 
>   Por cierto donde cierro este tema, o es una tarea de lo moderadores?

 

Encantados de ayudar, nadie nace enseñado  :Smile: 

Para cambiar el título, simplemente edita el primer post. Para ello logeate y pulsa en botón editar en el primer post de este hilo. Cambiando el título del primer post cambias el título del hilo.

----------

## Cereza

Otra cosita que puedes hacer por la limpieza es emerge --depclean, que elimina todos los paquetes huerfanos, dependencias no usadas de programas que instalaste, etc, pero mejor usalo con -pv primero para ver qué va a borrar por si hay algo importante, y luego de hacerlo siempre viene bien revdep-rebuild, para comprobar el arbol de dependencias y arreglarlo si faltan.

----------

## sunbqto

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Otra cosita que puedes hacer por la limpieza es emerge --depclean, que elimina todos los paquetes huerfanos, dependencias no usadas de programas que instalaste, etc, pero mejor usalo con -pv primero para ver qué va a borrar por si hay algo importante, y luego de hacerlo siempre viene bien revdep-rebuild, para comprobar el arbol de dependencias y arreglarlo si faltan.

 .

   Gracias, voy tomando nota de cada consejo, es mas rapido que leer sin orientacion alguna.

----------

## sunbqto

 *6thpink wrote:*   

>  *GuaxUx wrote:*    *6thpink wrote:*   La única forma de "volver al estado inicial" que tiene una eficiencia del 100% es almacenar dicho estado inicial para luego poder restaurarlo. Técnica también conocida como "copia de seguridad" o "backup"  
> 
>    Teniendo en cuenta que solo tengo este laptop, con Unidad CD ReWrite, sin red (porsupesto que el router a Internet). Puedo Raspaldar y Restaurar todo el sistema o solo la parte necesaria (desconozco cual es)en un CD-R. 
> 
> Si quieres restaurar todo exactamente como era antes de un cambio, la única forma de garantizarlo es un backup de todo el sistema instalado. Sin embargo, como digo en mi otro post, no creo que sea necesario dado el caso. 
> ...

 

...  Ahora te entiendo, he leido y puesto en practica: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-195629.html?sid=f78f334c0b84af9c08e6f8c79332fcc3 acerca del correcto uso de Portage y cambio totalmente el panorama desde Gentoo. Comprende que quienes tenenos a MicroSoft hasta en la sopa se nos hace pensar que el mundo informatico gira en torno ha esta empresa y nos convierte en esclavos automatas.

   Mil Gracias

----------

## kropotkin

talvez es un post un tanto viejo, pero lo levantare de igual forma.

yo personalmente el metodo que mas me acomoda para revertir algún cambio y volver el sistema a un estado anterior es rsync.

En mi servidor casero, por ejemplo, antiguamente tenia todo el sistema en un disco pequeño (4 gigas) pero todos los datos en un disco mucho más grande aparte de lo otro, en el cual siempre tenia una copia espejo del disco de 4 gigas, esta copia la realizaba con rsync, y como actualizaba solamente los cambios, hacia que fuera todo mucho más rápido que un cp o un tar, luego si por algún motivo el sistema fallaba, y se me estropeaba algún programa o configuración, en vez de estar reemergiendo o buscando la falla, devolvía con rsync, además era super rápido ya que los archivos cambiados nunca son muchos.

si el fallo pudiera ser mayor, se ejecutaba el rsync desde algún live cd.

para el respaldo del sistema

```

rsync --delete --delete-after --progress --stats -avxzl --exclude="/tmp/*" --exclude="/var/tmp/*" --exclude="/dev/*" --exclude="/sys/*" --exclude="/proc/*" --exclude="/mnt/*" /* /mnt/30g/respaldos/

```

----------

## sunbqto

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> talvez es un post un tanto viejo, pero lo levantare de igual forma.
> 
> yo personalmente el metodo que mas me acomoda para revertir algún cambio y volver el sistema a un estado anterior es rsync.
> 
> En mi servidor casero, por ejemplo, antiguamente tenia todo el sistema en un disco pequeño (4 gigas) pero todos los datos en un disco mucho más grande aparte de lo otro, en el cual siempre tenia una copia espejo del disco de 4 gigas, esta copia la realizaba con rsync, y como actualizaba solamente los cambios, hacia que fuera todo mucho más rápido que un cp o un tar, luego si por algún motivo el sistema fallaba, y se me estropeaba algún programa o configuración, en vez de estar reemergiendo o buscando la falla, devolvía con rsync, además era super rápido ya que los archivos cambiados nunca son muchos.
> ...

 

  Justamente, estoy implementando rsync, tanto para el respaldo de la Data como para todo el Sistema en un HD USB.

 Fuera del Topico: Te felicito kropotkin, pareces tener un site muy util, ya con mas tiempo lo visitare.

----------

